# Transformer search



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a good source for toroidal transformers?

I'm looking for a 1kva (or higher) tranny to go into a 300 watt power amp.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try DigiKey, Mouser, Allied, Temco, etc.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I have found many 1kva trannys that are possible replacements for my Bicron OEM P/N BX3828B4534.

Bicron advised me this is a Rockford part number, and no data is available. My local tech was not comfortable going further on this as there is no info / schematics available on this part.

I guess all 1kva Toroidel's are not created equal.

This tranny was used in the following amps, all of which are identical, except for the name:

1. Rockford RF2000
2. Hafler JF2000 Signature Series
3. Hafler Pro-6000
4. Sound Values Mosfet 32
5. Sound Valves Mosfet 32B

My search continues!


----------

